# early psychosis?!?



## university girl

Has anyone else out there with self-diagnosed DP/DR been diagnosed as being in the early stages of psychosis? I only ask because I cannot convince my psychiatrist I have DP/DR. She thinks I'm pre-psychotic (for ten years?!). I disagree with her.


----------



## Guest

You will never convince her. This is SO absurd (and the length of time you've had dp rules out any intelligent suspicion of schizophrenia).

You will NEVER convince her. Change doctors.

Staying with her and trying to change her is your neurotic pattern playing itself out. Just find someone else to treat you. You will NOT win this game with her.


----------



## Monkeydust

I'm not a psychologist, but it seems to me incredibly odd that someone could have prodromal schizophrenia for 10 years, whist not displaying many "classic" symptoms of the disorder. You're almost certainly not schizophrenic.

I, on the other hand, might well be soon - it remains to be seen. Even if I am, I'm not that bothered any more, by the looks of things I'll be on the more "sane" spectrum of the disorder judging by the fact that I've not had hallucinations and that my intelligence/self-perception isn't too much impaired.

In any case, have you yet tried antipsychotic medication? I've read at least one report of it being effective in treating DP/DR. I'm considering looking into it myself, depending on how I do these coming weeks.


----------



## university girl

Janine, thanks for your support. I would change docs but it isn't so easy. For one thing, she's getting me on disability pay (fingers crossed) so I'm going to stick with her until then. Also, it will take 4 months to see a different psychiatrist. There are only 3 in the area. If I get on disability, I will move to Vancouver where there will hopefully be a larger selection of psychiatrists. MonkeyDust, I was put on risperdol but I stopped it myself because my social anxiety sky-rocketed and I couldn't think/plan.


----------



## Guest

If you are getting disability, it's very likely that your doctor is looking for some more powerful diagnosis (such as schizophrenia) to justify the benefits. That is highly possible.

Also, I really cannot tell you how IMPORTANT it is to find some doctor who realizes you're not psychotic. I know it's hard and I certainly appreciate your medical situation, etc...but a doctor who is THAT far off the mark cannot really be helpful to you.

Also, don't let yourself STAY on disability too long. It feels right sometimes, to take it easy, etc...while we try to recover. But I don't advise it. Make yourself get ANY kind of job, even something tiny and menial. Keep moving in the world. The way to recover is OUTside of self, not by moving more and more inward.

All the best,
Janine


----------



## Guest

I am on disability now, and It's not getting better. Can we take a antipsy- like zyprexa AND work? or we feel too dumb?

can we take like depakote AND work? or again, it'S too much?

Uni-g, don't do like me, don't get on this, it's a dead-end for some. Janine is right. But I am stuck into the circle.

K


----------



## Brainsilence02

Psychotic? Does your doctor mean that you believe that you have DP/DR but you actually dont?

Is there such a psychosis? I mean: a person may think he has an illness but he doesn't. Like a valetudinarian/cock?

Hmm... I don't know about you, but this is possible for me. If someone knows something (anything) about this please say so.


----------



## agentcooper

sometimes i feel like my disorder is just how everybody feels all of the time...they just don't focus on it like i do. but then i start feeling better and i can't make myself feel dp/dr even if i try.


----------



## Brainsilence02

agentcooper said:


> sometimes i feel like my disorder is just how everybody feels all of the time...they just don't focus on it like i do. but then i start feeling better and i can't make myself feel dp/dr even if i try.


Exactly! exactly the same! I mean, how do you know for sure. Even in bad moment, it feels like you are just complaining too much for ordinary things. Like I have some personality flaw and I just read somewhere abour DP/DR and I am just saying those things from a capricious attitude. And then this doubt stops bad feelings and a opprobrium/embaracement against your own self follows, as you feel bad that you bring trouble to other people (doctors, expenses, etc) and to yourself (denying the fact that there is nothing wrong with you). Is ithis the one?


----------



## Guest

University girl , think of that , you could have been put into hospital , they could have applied on you ECT , they could have put you there more than two months , and they could have confuse your mind that you are psychotic for many years and you always feel guilty and guilty . All those could have come upon you .

these happened to me as you may guess . thats why i am close to violence , why i am growing much more the way even the way they can not predict. some day will come and it will be my day.

I am not saying i saw too much things and you just saw this doc . they may be equal nobody can know that . you can decide .


----------



## Sojourner

She thinks I'm pre-psychotic (for ten years?!). I disagree with her.
----------
Do you have the symptoms of psychosis?


----------



## Guest

Don't discount the possibility of psychosis; in fact, dp/dr can be a homeostatic response to schizophrenic symptoms. That was one of the causes in my case, anyway.


----------



## Guest

Brainsilence02 said:


> Exactly! exactly the same! I mean, how do you know for sure. Even in bad moment, it feels like you are just complaining too much for ordinary things. Like I have some personality flaw and I just read somewhere abour DP/DR and I am just saying those things from a capricious attitude. And then this doubt stops bad feelings and a opprobrium/embaracement against your own self follows, as you feel bad that you bring trouble to other people (doctors, expenses, etc) and to yourself (denying the fact that there is nothing wrong with you). Is ithis the one?


I relate with that entirely. For me its a war between Freud and meds. If Freud wins it means I've failed. If the meds win it means it's my brains fault that I've failed. I've failed either way. But I can't help thinking that other people feel this way too and I'm just exagerating my own condition to myself. Plenty of people have it many times worse, and here I am complaining that I can't deal with "it" anymore. I shift between the I-can't-control-it t and the I-need-to-deal-with-my-issues-to-get-better arguments on a regular basis.


----------

